# 54 Caliber Hawkins Help



## kr983 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am thinking about going to the range on friday and I havent fired my Hawkins since I was 12 with my dad (It was new). I am now 25 and I am looking for some information on what kind of powder to use as well as how much. Roundball or conical bullet? Thanks guys!


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 22, 2009)

depends on the rate of twist. might say on the barrel. if its 1 in 66 you need to stay with a patched ball. use ffg black powder or equivalent.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a TC Renegade in 54 cal. the renegade is just like a Hawkin except without the brass. I load (the max load recommended by TC) 110 grains of Goex ffg to power the TC maxi hunters. I tink the rate of twist is about the same as 1 in 66, can't remember fer sure. The rifle is dead on at 50 yards.


----------



## kr983 (Jul 22, 2009)

My Hawkins is a 1 in 48 inch twist.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 22, 2009)

It should be 1-48" twist, it should shoot roundball or conical just fine. I would use FFG or a subsitute (pyrodex) 60-70grs for roundball, and if you go with 110grs for conicals besure to hold on tight.

 And someone correct me if I'am wrong but I didn't think T/C made a Hawkins in 54cal???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

Several companies make a Hawken replica, and each have a different maximum load. Let us know who made the rifle, and exactly what style it is. Then we can go from there.

If it is a true Hawken replica, it will have a 1-60, or 1-66 twist, and will shoot a patched round ball over FFg powder.


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 22, 2009)

i have 2. one is 1 in 66, the other 1 in 48.


----------



## kr983 (Jul 22, 2009)

It is the kit from cabelas. I found out it is made by Investarms of Itay. My parents bought it for me when I was younger and I never had much interest in it. I have sanded it down this month, as I did a poor job when I was younger, and I am about to stain it. I have been told to use linseed oil to finish it. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

kr983 said:


> It is the kit from cabelas. I found out it is made by Investarms of Itay. My parents bought it for me when I was younger and I never had much interest in it. I have sanded it down this month, as I did a poor job when I was younger, and I am about to stain it. I have been told to use linseed oil to finish it. What do you guys think about that?




Send Choctawlb a PM. He knows how to put a finish on an old style rifle that is mighty fine to gaze upon.


----------



## ReelJim (Nov 9, 2009)

up to date:  I have a TC Hawkins in a 54 Cal.  I've had it for over 20 years now.  A very nice shooting Rifle.     ReelJim


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 9, 2009)

FYI I would NOT START with the highest reccommendation or maximum load the company sates. Alot of time you're waisting powder. Don't believe me?? spread a couple white bed sheets out in front of you or stand in snow and shoot then look down at all the powder on the white.

I shoot a 54 cal great plains rifle. I use 3F (fffG) for three reasons. (1) manufacturer says it's ok in my rifle (2) it's a faster burn than 2F. And (3) Because although 2F is OK in my 54, it's not in my 40s and 45s. they recommend 3F. So shootin 3F suits all my rifles just fine and I don't have to have multiple powders. I even use it to prime my flinters.

And I put 85grs of 3F under a patched roundball. (which is NOT the same as 85grs of 2F by any means) But it naturally more slams that big roundball downrange.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Nov 9, 2009)

54 cal need no more then a 230 grain RB and goex 3F 90 to 95 grains 
the cabelas barrel twist would be more  like 1 in 48 also try a few wads under the patched Rb some gun shoot outstanding other may not like the wad.
The 54 cal. I have is a flinter my load is hornady 230 ball /018 pillow material and a wad under the patched Rb:I also favor goex 3F burns a little cleaner and faster then 2F.
I kepp my shot to 100 yards with both the 50 and 54 cal. using same load in both flinters


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 10, 2009)

just a thought here. Several people have been asking me about getting together and going to the range for a bit of shooting. 

Why not? There is another fellow interested in trying a conventional muzzle loader. Why don't we all get together this Saturday (weather permitting) and give it a try? Anyone else interested? Might be fun to swap rifles and see how other stuff shoots too.

I can help you develop a load for you rifle. You'll need to bring a long a few things, so please email me with your contact info if you are interested. If you are still in a quandary about refinishing your stock, might be able show you a couple of ways to refinish your smoke pole if you want to stop by the shop. With the shooting likely on Saturday, I am not having Open Shop this weekend. Next weekend is open if there is enough interest.

Take care,
Chris


----------



## broncobob (Dec 7, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> It should be 1-48" twist, it should shoot roundball or conical just fine. I would use FFG or a subsitute (pyrodex) 60-70grs for roundball, and if you go with 110grs for conicals besure to hold on tight.
> 
> And someone correct me if I'am wrong but I didn't think T/C made a Hawkins in 54cal???



 Yeah, they made them in .54 cal.  I have 2 neighbors/ hunting buddies that each have one in .54 cal, and I have a .54 Renegade. We all swapped load info and shared bullets T/C maxi hunters.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 31, 2009)

And someone correct me if I'am wrong but I didn't think T/C made a Hawkins in 54cal??? 
__________________
Not so. They still do if you call the factory. 1/48 TWIST. Just a couple things. Dont start with the max load. You most likely dont need that much powder. It will just waste out the barrell and make a big flash. I have lots of trouble with sabots in my .54...The maxi hunter is much more reliable as far as acuracy. And stay with loose powder.You have a very good rifle. If you dont think so. I'll buy it,


----------



## Dutch (Jan 1, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> It should be 1-48" twist, it should shoot roundball or conical just fine. I would use FFG or a subsitute (pyrodex) 60-70grs for roundball, and if you go with 110grs for conicals besure to hold on tight.
> 
> And someone correct me if I'am wrong but I didn't think T/C made a Hawkins in 54cal???



Yep they make a .54 Hawken....I am on my second one, sold my first like a dummy years ago....finally got me another from a member here.

Mine likes the Hornady Great Plains bullet (425gr) and I use 90grs of Pyrodex RS, since GOEX is scarce as hens teeth around here.


----------

